# Nếu thường xuyên đắp mặt nạ giấy thì bạn sẽ chẳng thể bỏ qua 7 bí kíp này



## Vũ Thu Hằng (12/4/18)

Việc đều đặn đắp mặt nạ giấy hàng tuần sẽ đem lại làn da căng bóng, mịn màn, đẹp bóng bẩy hơn. Thế nhưng không chỉ đắp đơn thuần, mặt nạ giấy cũng ẩn chứa nhiều bí mật hay ho mà không phải cô nàng nào cũng rõ.

*Luôn làm sạch và massage trước khi đắp mặt nạ*
Động tác này vừa giúp loại bỏ lớp mỹ phẩm trang điểm, các bụi bẩn, bã nhờn khiến các lỗ chân lông thông thoáng, đồng thời giúp làn da thư giãn, lỗ chân lông giãn nở chuẩn bị tiếp nhận những dưỡng chất từ mặt nạ. Bên cạnh đó, mỗi tuần các nàng nên tẩy tế bào chết cho da mặt từ 2-3 lần để loại bỏ những tế bào chết, làm sạch sâu cho làn da.




Massage nhẹ nhàng cho làn da theo vòng tròn từ trong ra ngoài, theo hướng từ dưới lên trên vừa giúp da săn chắc không bị chảy xệ, lại vừa là động tác “làm nóng” làn da để hấp thụ dưỡng chất từ mặt nạ tốt hơn. Vậy nên, các nàng hãy nhớ làm sạch da thật kỹ trước khi đắp mặt nạ nhé.

*Để mặt nạ ôm khít vào gương mặt*
Để mặt nạ không bị phập phồng, khi đắp bạn đừng quên miết phần đường viền xung quanh gương mặt, hoặc đường viền chân tóc để miếng mặt nạ ôm khít vào mặt đem lại hiệu quả dưỡng da tối ưu. Với một số loại mặt nạ có phần cằm khá rộng hoặc có thêm phần đắp mắt thì bạn có thể tận dụng để đắp luôn cho cả phần trán hoặc đôi môi.




*Nên đắp cùng lúc với mặt nạ mắt*
Để tiết kiệm thời gian, bạn có thể đắp cùng lúc cả mặt nạ mắt và mặt nạ dành cho mặt theo trình tự: mặt nạ mắt sẽ đắp đầu tiên, sau đó đắp thêm 1 miếng mặt nạ dành cho mặt ở bên trên.




*Tận dụng mặt nạ mắt*
Mặt nạ mắt không chỉ dành cho mắt, mà bạn còn có thể sử dụng cho đường râu rồng bên khóe mũi hoặc đắp cho môi. Với thiết kế hình bát quái, miếng mặt nạ này sẽ ôm khít vào khu vực trên đem lại hiệu quả dưỡng tối ưu, thêm vào đó mặt nạ mắt thường có chứa nhiều dưỡng chất dưỡng ẩm, làm sáng hơn bình thường giúp tăng hiệu quả dưỡng cho những vùng da này.




*Tận dụng dưỡng chất còn thừa*
Thường mỗi túi mặt nạ có chứa khá nhiều dưỡng chất và khó có thể đắp hết trong 1 lần, chính vì vậy bạn hoàn toàn có thể tận dụng phần dưỡng chất còn thừa này. Bạn chỉ cần thoa phần dưỡng chất ra bông tẩy trang rồi đắp cho những lần sau.




*Không để mặt nạ quá lâu*
Khi mặt nạ để quá lâu trên da mặt sẽ khiến cho da bị bưng bít, thiếu oxy và tệ hơn là bị mất nước, dẫn đến tình trạng khô da và bong tróc. Đặc biệt với những mặt nạ thải độc tố, mặt nạ bùn than đất, đất sét, thì tính oxy hóa cực cao đồng thời khả năng hút chất nhờn bụi bẩn cực mạnh khiến da rất nhanh bị khô.

Chỉ cần các nàng sơ sẩy quên một chút thôi là da mặt đã căng cứng, thậm chí bỏng rát khi rửa mặt. Do đó tốt nhất chỉ nên đắp mặt nạ từ 15-20 phút thôi các nàng nhé. Đây là khoảng thời gian đủ để dưỡng chất thấm sâu vào da mặt mà không hề gây phản tác dụng cho làn da.

*Luôn kiểm tra hạn sử dụng trước khi dùng*
Với những loại mặt nạ của Hàn Quốc, thông thường nhà sản xuất thường in dập nổi phần hạn sử dụng ở trên bao bì. Trước khi dùng, bạn đừng quên kiểm tra phần hạn sử dụng này để đảm bảo miếng mặt nạ vẫn còn trong hạn được sử dụng. Trong trường hợp mặt nạ đã hết hạn, bạn đừng "cố đấm ăn xôi" mà nên bỏ đi kẻo đắp lên mặt sẽ dễ bị kích ứng lắm nhé.

Đắp mặt nạ giấy là 1 trong những phương pháp làm đẹp đơn giản, phổ biến mà nhiều chị em yêu thích. Thế nhưng không chỉ đắp đơn thuần, muốn việc đáp mặt nạ giấy được hiệu quả cũng cần bí quyết đấy nhé. Trên đây là 5 tip "nhỏ nhưng có võ" từ chuyên gia làm đẹp mà các cô nàng sẽ chẳng thể bỏ qua đâu đấy!

_Nguồn: Guu_


----------

